# win98se install freezes



## Diat (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, I have a Packard Bell EasyNote MS255 with Bootmagic on E:\ drive & I'm trying to install Win98SE onto C:\ drive. I've used floppy boot disk & full CD program. Everything loads perfectly until the last screen 'Windows 98 is now setting up your hardware and any Plug and Play devices you may have..' It then hangs there until I switch off. I've formatted drive and tried several times but it wont complete the last part...any ideas gratefully received. Dita


----------



## steelback (Oct 29, 2005)

i found a solution to the problem
The solution is described in:
adegn.dk/index.php?site=3
(copy/paste the url in your address bar)
There is noticed that this is a solution for 2 particular models of laptops, but it is worked also with my PC: Acer 3003nlc, with SIS chipset! (I suppose i have no chips from ALI, so may be this is solution for most computers with this sympthoms)
I will paste a first, the important part of the solution, if the host with the solution is pulled down, somewhen:
*************** the solution ***************
The problem: During first plugnplay detection while installing Win98SE, the nx9000 crashed with a blue screen and a Fatal Exception Error 0E at 24X:FF02847B or at 0028:FF02847B.
The problem is the ALI 7101 Integrated Power Management Controller, that doesnt seem to work right with the Win98 ec.sys.
When the computer crashes, restart with F8 to enable Command prompt.
Delete the file ec.sys in the directory C:\Windows\System
Search for Base*.Cab in Windows subfolders (use the dir Base.cab &#8260;s - I think it is in the folder c:\Windows\Catroot) and delete them (should be enough to delete Base5.cab).
Restart. The computer will ask for the Win98SE CD-Rom. Dont do it but klick cancel.
After installation is finished, manually install the driver for the ACPI integrated controller but DO NOT USE the Windows standard-driver.


----------



## Diat (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice..I'll give it a go and let you know how I get on.

Dita


----------



## steelback (Oct 29, 2005)

Doing the installation this way, i met a new problem: when i tried to install any of my drivers(from SiS), the driver program exited with error "the system cannot detect the device ..."  
So i found another solution, and my machine is working fine now - drivers are installed correctly, Internet Explorer was updated to 6.0 SP1, windows update finished successfully!

** Description of problem: During windows 98 installation, it hangs up with blue screen and error at "0028:FF02847B", when Estimated time remaining is 16 minutes!
** Hardware: My chipset is SiS M760GX, but i thing this is common problem for many SiS chipset; Also the problem is reported with some Ali chipsets...
** Solution: Simply start setup.exe with command line "setup /p i"

Description of "setup /p i" switch is placed in
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q186111/ 
where it is said:

```
i - This switch tells Setup not to report the existence of a Plug and Play BIOS.
It is useful on computers that have a Plug and Play BIOS that is not reported in the Machine.inf file

Example: setup /p i
```
This is the solution for people with Phoenix BIOS, where Plug n Play cant be disabled

Diat, sorry for my previous post, i think that will be the final soultion  I'm interested whether this solves your problem


----------

